# bringing our baby home



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

We pick up our new puppy Eddie on saturday. I was wondering the best way to actually bring him home, as will have about an hours drive. Do i put him in a crate, cuddle him on my lap or what?

How did everyone else transport their new ones home?


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi we too had an hours drive, my husband had wispa on his lap and talked to her all the way home, now she loves the car. she would be quit happy to just sit in there while we did stuff in the garden or wash the car! LOL


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well all ours had about a 6 and a half hour car journey home so it was a combination of at my mums feet(step dad was driving) and cuddles , but for an hour id just say on you lap, just pop a blanket on your lap and rap him up. he will probably cry a bit but that is normal, new people, new car, new smells, his litter mates aren't there. but just relax and just give him time to calm down, maybe bring some treats or a chew, but not to much threats as you don't want him to be sick. 

i don't think he would need a pee brake for only an hour drive but at least one shouldn't hurt.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't remember how long Cocoa's ride home was, because we made a trip or two to pet stores along the way.. We had a blanket laid down across the back seat & he was on the blanket for part of the trip & on my lap for the other portion of the trip. Hope everything goes well! Wishing you luck!!


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

We put a crate in the back of the car with a bed in it and covered it up so it was nice and dark. But we put half of the back seats down and had the door to the crate opening into the back seats and my wife sat on the other back seat with a blanket on her lap.
Puppy had the choice of crate with bed, towel (from breeder with mum's/pup's scent) on folded down rear seat or my wife's lap with cosy blanket.
Darla explored for about 5 mins then fell asleep for the entire journey (1hr 45mins) on the towel.


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh we definitely brought a crate. Ruby was a hyper little thing when we got to the breeder. In the car, she was a little woozy and vomited a few times - VERY glad we brought the crate.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We used a small box with the lid open so that we could put our hands in for reassurance not sure if he stayed in it the whole time or if he ended up on someones knee but the journey was fine ... will be doing two and half hours in a fortnight for number two so hope it goes as well ... good luck x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

When my husband and I brought Axle home it was about a 2 hour drive and Axle just layed in my arms the whole way. He was so snuggly and didn't even move.


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

*pee break*



kendal said:


> well all ours had about a 6 and a half hour car journey home so it was a combination of at my mums feet(step dad was driving) and cuddles , but for an hour id just say on you lap, just pop a blanket on your lap and rap him up. he will probably cry a bit but that is normal, new people, new car, new smells, his litter mates aren't there. but just relax and just give him time to calm down, maybe bring some treats or a chew, but not to much threats as you don't want him to be sick.
> 
> i don't think he would need a pee brake for only an hour drive but at least one shouldn't hurt.



We're picking our new puppy up on Saturday. He will be on my wife's lap for a 2.5 to 3 hour journey. Should we stop half way for a pee break? That would mean putting a collar and lead on him. Would that be too stressful for him with everything else being new to him?
Also, without jabs he can't go outside so how do we do it mid journey?


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Paul

We too had a 3 hour journey home with Alfie (which turned into 4 and half hours due to traffic) and we didn't need to stop! Our breeder had missed out Alfie's midday meal to make travelling easier without the need to stop for toilet break. We also played in the garden with him to tire him out before we left! He whined on my lap for 1st half hour and then slept the rest of way snuggled into a blanket with his mum's scent on.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

pauleady said:


> We're picking our new puppy up on Saturday. He will be on my wife's lap for a 2.5 to 3 hour journey. Should we stop half way for a pee break? That would mean putting a collar and lead on him. Would that be too stressful for him with everything else being new to him?
> Also, without jabs he can't go outside so how do we do it mid journey?


I wouldn't get him out and put him on the ground, especially if at a service station where lots of other dogs have been. Either take a tray or box with something absorbent in the bottom (not newspaper as it doesn't soak up any liquid) although it's unlikely the puppy will figure out what to do or take a few old towels and a bin liner and if puppy does have an accident stick the towel in the bin bag and get a fresh towel. If he does wee it will only be a little bit as he's only teeny. Flo had a 3 hour journey and never wee'd.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Wilfiboy - where are you getting your puppy from? We have a reservation on a little girl from Sylml's ready in a couple of weeks. Really excited!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

MichelleE said:


> Hi Wilfiboy - where are you getting your puppy from? We have a reservation on a little girl from Sylml's ready in a couple of weeks. Really excited!


OMG Wilfiboy's getting another?? Are you???????????


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

MichelleE said:


> Hi Wilfiboy - where are you getting your puppy from? We have a reservation on a little girl from Sylml's ready in a couple of weeks. Really excited!


What colour are you getting from SYLML? I've seen lots of puppies on their site, is there a pic of your their??


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

wilfiboy are you getting another all this looking lol it was bound to happen lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

andy0 said:


> wilfiboy are you getting another all this looking lol it was bound to happen lol


Maybe she's just gonna grab one and bring it round to you to put you out of your misery


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

embee said:


> Maybe she's just gonna grab one and bring it round to you to put you out of your misery


lol that would be gr8 lol i my wife has had enough lol it is all i talk about


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sussed .... and there was me trying to do it on the quiet, was going to get us all three one, what a lovely friend x x
Sorry Michelle this is an old post we got Mable in November she's 6 months old now. Which pup are you having ... I bet you cant wait, I'll be deilivering Mandy and Andys pups around the same time :laugh::laugh:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Sussed .... and there was me trying to do it on the quiet, was going to get us all three one, what a lovely friend x x
> Sorry Michelle this is an old post we got Mable in November she's 6 months old now. Which pup are you having ... I bet you cant wait, I'll be deilivering Mandy and Andys pups around the same time :laugh::laugh:


Ohhhhhh........... I was getting so excited yesterday. A bit weird when old threads get re-started - must remember to keep an eye on post dates. Poor Andy, I think he was expecting you to appear on his doorstep over the weekend clutching a puppy...


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

yes i was lol i was just going to give my address lol ohhhh well


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

pauleady said:


> Also, without jabs he can't go outside so how do we do it mid journey?


Just put some newspaper in a crate and let him wee in there.


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Sussed .... and there was me trying to do it on the quiet, was going to get us all three one, what a lovely friend x x
> Sorry Michelle this is an old post we got Mable in November she's 6 months old now. Which pup are you having ... I bet you cant wait, I'll be deilivering Mandy and Andys pups around the same time :laugh::laugh:


Oh Karen I was sooooooo jealous!! Was gonna ask for tips as I can't get my hubby to agree to 2 never mind 3!! x


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Trying to decide best way to bring Flo home too! Like the idea of blanket with mum's scent. Has anyone else done this? Our journey will be about one and a half hours. 
Wendy


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I gave Betty's breeders a blanket which she had when she came home. On the journey home I put her in a plastic storage box with a towel in the bottom (that way if she di wee or was sick it would be absorbed but also wouldn't get through to the car seat) and the blanket from the breeders in there. I put a seatbelt round the box so it was secure and I sat in the back of the car with her so could stroke her is she got upset but she was fine, not a whimper out of her and slept the whole way home without needing to wee or be sick.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

The breeder we got Beau from gave all new puppy owners a scent blanket (pink for girls, blue for boys  ) and my daughter put this on her lap and let Beau lay on it for the 2 hour journey home. She slept for some of it but was fine and 6 weeks later still loves the car


----------

